

Ask HN: Should I participate in campus placements?  - digamber_kamat

I am from India and currently doing my masters in the top engineering institute in the country.<p>I am about to finish my masters and most of my colleagues are getting ready for campus placements.<p>I am in a big dilemma.<p>I had two years of work experience before I entered the college. No placement company gives any additional benefit for the same.  (90% of students don't have work experience so companies take other for granted).<p>While studying I have done following things
1. Developed a highly appreciated webapp for a top hospital in the country.
2. Co-founded a startup and its going on well. (though I will be out of it soon) I did all the development and maintenance.
3. Worked on a defense related project
4. Developed a portal for Education ministry and administered over 20 small projects related to it.<p>I personally feel I have got a lot of experience which most of the companies will not appreciate. Most of them still use C programming to test programming knowledge and involves programs like reversing a linked list. I am a python/php/ruby guy.<p>Hardly any company visits the campus aiming to hire web developers. Most of the recruiters are large banks which will pay a lot but put me on some .NET/J2EE project.<p>However there is a lot of pressure on me that a bird in hand is worth two in the bush. Everyone says why risk finding a job in open market when a high paying job awaits you through placements.
======
Joakal
I assume you're referring to USA. .NET is something that web developers use
and J2EE for web engineers. There may not be as much money in python/php/ruby,
that is because it's not viewed as enterprise worthy in USA.

I suggest trying out for both company offers and placements, and see what they
have to offer. I don't know what your 'placements' are like to be honest.

If you want python/php/ruby roles, do not rely on companies looking for
workers on campus for such roles.

~~~
digamber_kamat
I am in India and I might be hired by Indian companies but eventually they get
outsourced work from USA which I think is even more horrible than directly
working with a US company.

